# Battlefield 1942 KOSTENLOS auf Origin!



## NeRo1987 (5. November 2012)

Ich mache es kurz und knapp:

Origin

Bitteschön... 

Was soll ich dazu schreiben, BF1942 kostenlos... AddOns funktionieren leider nicht, MOD-Support evtl. möglich wurde noch nicht zu 100% getestet...

Und bitte KEINE Pro/Contra Origin Debatte, ich für meinen Teil empfinde dies als nette Geste seitens EA 

Viele Grüße


----------



## InQontrol (5. November 2012)

Bin es schon am laden für lau sollte man nicht Merkern können


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2012)

Danke,jetzt kriegt EA wieder einmal die Gelegenheit meinen Rechner zu durchsuchen.
Ich glaube die werden sich freuen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. November 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Danke,jetzt kriegt EA wieder einmal die Gelegenheit meinen Rechner zu durchsuchen.
> Ich glaube die werden sich freuen.


 
Die Schnüffel-Funktion von Origin wurde afaik längst abgeschafft. 

Naja, nach 10 Jahren kann man sowas ja durchaus erwarten von EA.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. November 2012)

Glaube nicht dass die Interesse an deinen Daten haben....


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. November 2012)

Ja aber Leider nur für Deutschland bezweifle ich.
Bei uns in Luxemburg ist die Origin Seite auf Belgisch/Französisch Holländisch oder Englisch.
Da steht nirgendswo was von Gratis-Download.

Eventuell wird ein Proxy Server ein Wenig Abhilfe schaffen :/


----------



## Bene11660 (5. November 2012)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> Ja aber Leider nur für Deutschland bezweifle ich.
> Bei uns in Luxemburg ist die Origin Seite auf Belgisch/Französisch Holländisch oder Englisch.
> Da steht nirgendswo was von Gratis-Download.
> 
> Eventuell wird ein Proxy Server ein Wenig Abhilfe schaffen :/


Schau einfach mal bei Origin unter Demos, da müsste es zu finden sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (5. November 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Danke,jetzt kriegt EA wieder einmal die Gelegenheit meinen Rechner zu durchsuchen.
> Ich glaube die werden sich freuen.


 
Hat Origin nie gemacht, wie hier im Forum schon öfters dargelegt wurde. Der Typ der das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat konnte nicht mal den ProcessMonitor richtig filtern.. Wenn du stichhaltige Beweise hast dann bitte her damit. Aber behaupte weiterhin solchen Schwachsinn wie tausende weitere Trolle im Netz. Übrigens hat der TE gebeten genau solche Unfug-Post zu unterlassen ist ja schliesslich kein Kindergarten hier oder?


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. November 2012)

Origin kann sein dreck behalten echt...


----------



## MoeJoeReloaded (5. November 2012)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal bei Origin unter Demos, da müsste es zu finden sein.


 
True Story :p 

Ja Stimmt wirklich, habs vorhin auch kurz gesehen. 
Habs nicht weiter beachtet weil ich dachte, man bekäme eine Vollversion

Mfg Joe


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Back to the roots


----------



## NeRo1987 (5. November 2012)

At Moderator: Origin Gehate bitte löschen bzw. Verwarnen  
Glaub darüber würde schon oft genug diskutiert...
Wem´s nicht passt, keiner zwingt euch das Programm zu installieren 

by the way: Kann man das Spiel auch irgendwie auf FullHD spielen?! Höchste Auflösung ist 1440:1090 (oder so..)?!


----------



## xNeo92x (5. November 2012)

MoeJoeReloaded schrieb:


> True Story :p
> 
> Ja Stimmt wirklich, habs vorhin auch kurz gesehen.
> Habs nicht weiter beachtet weil ich dachte, man bekäme eine Vollversion
> ...


 
Man bekommt doch eine Vollversion. Das ist keine Demo!

Ich habs ausprobiert. Spielbare Server sind vorhanden, allerdings ist bei mir das Hauptmenü verzerrt. Genauer gesagt, die Buchstaben. Man kann nix lesen.
Ansonsten ist es die Standard-Vollversion. Auf Battlelog wurde gesagt, dass man klein wenig "unter der Haube" gefixt hat, damit es mit Origin läuft.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

Also ich glaube, dass Origin in den Monaten die Lage illegal nutzten. Leider kann eben keiner(außer die Mitarbeiter der DRM-Dienste)genau sagen, ob und wie viel sich Steam, Origin und Co. an die Richtlinien und Vereinbaarungen halten. Bislang bin ich als BF Fan immer noch am Origin Boykottieren.


----------



## Seeefe (5. November 2012)

Naja nach all den Jahren, find ich jetzt nicht beeindruckend  Eins der spiele die man heute auf lan´s schön rumreichen kann


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja nach all den Jahren, find ich jetzt nicht beeindruckend  Eins der spiele die man heute auf lan´s schön rumreichen kann



Vorausgesetzt es hat niemand was gegen Origin . Ich sags mal so: Origin kann Steam (im Moment) nicht das Wasser reichen. Das was Steam zum Summersale anbeboten hat war 

Edit: Außerdem hat sich Steam inzwischen durch ein großes Angebot an "Zwangspielen" etabliert (Portal 1/2, Counter Strike, Race 07)


----------



## Dynamitarde (5. November 2012)

Gab`s schon hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield/244401-battlefield-1942-gratis-unter-origin.html.
Die Suchfunktion ist schon ein Mysterium.


----------



## Skysnake (5. November 2012)

Können die behalten!

Mir stinkt schon Steam, da brauch ich nicht den nächsten Mist aufm Rechner...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Habs mal angedaddelt (Bin erst ab BF2 zugestoßen). Hammer geiles Gameplay und balancing! Kann mir gut vorstellen wie ihr es früher gesuchtet habt 

Zu dem origin gebashe fällt mir nur eins ein ...

http://i.imgur.com/nojWx.gif


----------



## NeRo1987 (5. November 2012)

Bin ich der einzigste dem BF1942 mehr Spaß macht wie BF3?! 

Echt krass... Liegt es an der Nostalgie oder ist das Gameplay wirklich besser?!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. November 2012)

Les mal den Post über dir


----------



## Atomtoaster (5. November 2012)

Und es läuft sogar auf Office Systemen von 2005 mit maximalen Details.


----------



## Festplatte (5. November 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:
			
		

> Origin kann sein dreck behalten echt...



 Finde ich auch! Das Spiel ist ja ganz gut, aber wenn man es schon über Origin zur Verfügung stellt, könnte man es ruhig mal für Windows 7 optimieren! Es stürzt die ganze Zeit ab!


----------



## KastenBier (5. November 2012)

Also bei mir läufts prima. Nur eine Full HD Aufllösung könnte nicht schaden.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (5. November 2012)

Schlechthin eines der besten Multiplayergames ever!

Zu Origin,Steam,etc:
Was haben die Leute nur dagegen?


----------



## KastenBier (5. November 2012)

Lumpensammler schrieb:


> Was haben die Leute nur dagegen?


 
Das sind lediglich ein paar Wichtigtuer, die sich selbst zu ernst nehmen. Origin spioniert niemanden aus, und hat auch nie jemanden ausspioniert. Das geht nur nicht in die Köpfe einiger Leute rein. 

Es ist auch egal was EA macht, ob gut oder schlecht, es wird gebasht.


----------



## Brez$$z (5. November 2012)

Habs mir gleich geladen, aber ich hab da voll die FPS einbrüche mit meinem 3770k und der 7970


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. November 2012)

Stellmal auf "Low".


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das sind lediglich ein paar Wichtigtuer, die sich selbst zu ernst nehmen. Origin spioniert niemanden aus, und hat auch nie jemanden ausspioniert. Das geht nur nicht in die Köpfe einiger Leute rein.
> 
> Es ist auch egal was EA macht, ob gut oder schlecht, es wird gebasht.


 
Es ist schön,dass ihr euch mit dem Thema Origin beschäftigt habt.Ich hab es nicht gemacht,denn ich habe besseres zu tun als mir alle Beiträge bei PCGH durchzulesen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (5. November 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Das sind lediglich ein paar Wichtigtuer, die sich selbst zu ernst nehmen. Origin spioniert niemanden aus, und hat auch nie jemanden ausspioniert. Das geht nur nicht in die Köpfe einiger Leute rein.
> 
> Es ist auch egal was EA macht, ob gut oder schlecht, es wird gebasht.



Glauben die wirklich,daß Gates Rasselbande dies nicht tut oder haben die alle Linux drauf?


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2012)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Origin kann sein Dreck behalten echt...


 Sehe ich auch so 
Bei mir kommt kein Origin auf meinen Rechner.
Auch nicht wegen eines kostenlosen BF 1942


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (5. November 2012)

Gott sei Dank bist du nicht gezwungen dazu,was?


----------



## Brez$$z (5. November 2012)

Jo verdammt... das Internet ist gegen uns xD
Schnell zieh den netzwerkstecker


----------



## matty2580 (6. November 2012)

Ich finde die Aktion von EA gut...

Aber da ich jede Art von DRM ablehne, auch Steam, Origin, und was da noch kommen mag, werde ich es natürlich nicht installieren.
Shooter sind auch nicht so mein Genre.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass damit.


----------



## CSOger (6. November 2012)

Bekommt irgend wer nen Eyefinity Setup damit zum laufen?
Alle 3 Monitore zeigen leider nur das gleiche.
Naja...bestimmt etwas zuviel verlangt für so einen Klassiker.


----------



## winner961 (6. November 2012)

CSO schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt irgend wer nen Eyefinity Setup damit zum laufen?
> Alle 3 Monitore zeigen leider nur das gleiche.
> Naja...bestimmt etwas zuviel verlangt für so einen Klassiker.



Also zur hersrellungszeit von bf1942 gab es das Feature von multiscreen Gaming noch nicht. Es ist einfach zu alt


----------



## KastenBier (6. November 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist schön,dass ihr euch mit dem Thema Origin beschäftigt habt.Ich hab es nicht gemacht,denn ich habe besseres zu tun als mir alle Beiträge bei PCGH durchzulesen.


 
Dann würde ich dir empfehlen, dich bei Themen bezüglich Origin zurückzuhalten.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. November 2012)

CSO schrieb:


> Bekommt irgend wer nen Eyefinity Setup damit zum laufen?
> Alle 3 Monitore zeigen leider nur das gleiche.
> Naja...bestimmt etwas zuviel verlangt für so einen Klassiker.



^^bei NV gehts mit 3 Monitoren 

Hab gestern Abend auch gleich gesaugt ! GEILLLLLL  Nvidia Surround Vision Funktioniert auch  3840x1024


----------



## kühlprofi (6. November 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist schön,dass ihr euch mit dem Thema Origin beschäftigt habt.Ich hab es nicht gemacht,denn ich habe besseres zu tun als mir alle Beiträge bei PCGH durchzulesen.


 
Ehm hallo? Dann lies mal deinen Post #3. Wenn du besseres zu tun hast schön und gut, dann lass doch einfach solchen Unfug wie bei Post#3. Du gibst ja zu dich nicht damit befasst zu haben, also was redest du dann hier von wegen Spionage? Genau solche Leute wie du verbreiten solche Gerüchte - keine Ahnung haben und gross Rumbashen, da kann man sich echt nur noch an den Kopf langen. 

Ich freue mich riesig, dass BF1942 nun kostenlos verteilt wird - was soll negativ daran sein? Der Vorteil ist ja auch, dass so die Bf1942 Szene wieder etwas grösser wird, da es durch Origin wieder Poplär gemacht wird.
Ich habe früher tausende Stunden Bf1942 gedaddelt - das ist vom Gameplay her schon noch schöner gewesen als in BF3.
Was genial wäre, wäre noch die Desert Combat Mod dazu


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (6. November 2012)

Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen.Habe das Game ab der Demo gespielt.Auf Lans war das immer der Kracher.
Mods ala Desert Combat,Eve of Destruction,etc. haben das alles nochmals besser gemacht.


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2012)

Hey Leute, könnt ihr euer "Origin-Spionage-Verschwörungs-Kindergartengeblubber" bitte in entsprechende Threads verlagern, dass nervt! 
So mal der TE extra noch darauf hingewiesen hat. 

Topic:
Schöne Aktion. Ist ja heut zu Tage nicht selbstverständlich. Aber bevor ich sauge, greife ich doch lieber auf meine Original-DVD´s oder waren es CD´s? zurück. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2012)

Konnte man bei 1942 eigentlich noch gegen Bots zocken?


----------



## DaStash (6. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte man bei 1942 eigentlich noch gegen Bots zocken?


 
Ja.

p.s.: Obwohl, ich glaube ich meinte Desert Combat. Da ging das auf jeden Fall.

MfG


----------



## Knäcke (6. November 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> p.s.: Obwohl, ich glaube ich meinte Desert Combat. Da ging das auf jeden Fall.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ging auch im "normalen" Spiel. 

Dessert Combat wird heute auf unseren "Altherren-Lans" ausgiebig gezockt. Finde das ist ne recht schöne Aktion von EA.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (6. November 2012)

Einem "geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul".Finde das auch ne tolle Sache.
Auch bei unserer alljährlichen "Altherren-Pfingstlan" wird das immer wieder gespielt.


----------



## CSOger (6. November 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Also bei mir läufts prima. Nur eine Full HD Aufllösung könnte nicht schaden.



Kannst mal das hier probieren.
Battlefield 1942 - Widescreen Gaming Wiki


----------



## takan (6. November 2012)

ich lobe ea wenn die alten maps funktionieren (custom maps) die addons und alle mods funktionieren 
notfalls kann man sich seine cds ausn schrank kramen und es installieren, dann geht das.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Also ich glaube, dass Origin in den Monaten die Lage illegal nutzten. Leider kann eben keiner(außer die Mitarbeiter der DRM-Dienste)genau sagen, ob und wie viel sich Steam, Origin und Co. an die Richtlinien und Vereinbaarungen halten. Bislang bin ich als BF Fan immer noch am Origin Boykottieren.



Sorry, aber was bitteschön willst du noch für Games zocken die nicht auf Steam oder Origin-Basis sind? Tetris?

Manche Leute die hier Steam, Origin boykottieren  posten sicher ihr halbes Leben auf Facebook inkl. Bilder von volltrunkenen Nächten und klagen hier Plattformen ohne jeglichen Beweis der Datendurchsuchung etc. an.
Klar dass eine Plattform ein Laufwerk auf bereits installierte Games durchsucht um diese mit der Platform zu verknüpfen.

Zu BF1942. Hammer Spiel! EL Alamein und Wake, sowie DC Combat waren einfach nur Genial!


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

Habs gleich mal geladen und wollte es spielen.....gecrasht und Desktopauflösung wurde auch gleich auf 1440x.... verstellt


----------



## Deimos (6. November 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Manche Leute die hier Steam, Origin boykottieren  posten sicher ihr halbes Leben auf Facebook inkl. Bilder von volltrunkenen Nächten und klagen hier Plattformen ohne jeglichen Beweis der Datendurchsuchung etc. an.


Ich halte das ganze Gedöns bez. Spionage für relativ paranoid. Ich meine, wer etabliert solche Plattformen, ohne empirische Nutzerdaten zu sammeln, um seine Kundschaft besser zu kennen - imo auch ok.
Die Kritik hinsichtlich Onlinezwang und den damit einhergehenden Nachteilen (kein Wiederverkauf, eingeschränkte Nutzbarkeit) sowie Datenverlust (Kreditkarte, Spiele) durch externe Hacks finde ich aber durchaus berechtigt.

Aber soll ja nicht das Thema sein.

BF 1942 wird auf jeden Fall runtergeladen, tolle Aktion


----------



## bludi007 (6. November 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Ich mache es kurz und knapp:
> 
> Origin
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info. 
Die Diskussion wird wohl immer zustande kommen....
Manche Leute können nicht einfach mal diese Info lesen und das Spiel laden oder eben sein lassen, ohne ihren Senf über Origin und co dazu geben zu müssen.
Geschweige denn Danke zu sagen/schreiben.


----------



## Skysnake (6. November 2012)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was bitteschön willst du noch für Games zocken die nicht auf Steam oder Origin-Basis sind? Tetris?
> 
> Manche Leute die hier Steam, Origin boykottieren  posten sicher ihr halbes Leben auf Facebook inkl. Bilder von volltrunkenen Nächten und klagen hier Plattformen ohne jeglichen Beweis der Datendurchsuchung etc. an.
> Klar dass eine Plattform ein Laufwerk auf bereits installierte Games durchsucht um diese mit der Platform zu verknüpfen.
> ...


 Vorurteile haben wir gar nicht gell??? 

Nur seltsam, das ich kein Facebook oder sonst was habe, da mein Privatleben KEINE SAU was angeht, und ich auch gern meine Ruhe habe. Und genau deswegen hasse ich auch Steam und den ganzen Mist wie die Pest. Ich will nicht, dass die mir bei jedem Schritt auf die Finger schauen, wie lang ich wo wann und was zocke...

Steam hab ich jetzt bis vorr 2 Jahre boykottiert! Dann habs aufgegeben, da mich die 2-5€ Games dann doch mal gereizt haben. Ich würde aber lieber bis zu 20% mehr zahlen und dafür kein Steam oder sonst was haben....

Und Vollpreisspiele werd ich sicher NIE online kaufen, oder überhaupt mit so nem elendigen DRM DRECK dabei. Höchsten ein MMORPG, aber das wars dann auch. Ich will kein "Nutzungsrecht", sondern ein Spiel kaufen, mit dem ich machen kann was ICH will. Also verschenken, an die Wand nageln, verstauben lassen oder auch verkaufen, das ist doch bitte schön meine Entscheidung, und ihre Nutzungsrecht können Sie sich dahin schieben wo keine Sonne schent. Mehr als 10€ bekommen die für ein "Nutzungsrecht" nicht von mir. Mehr ist mir so eine "Lizenz" schlicht nicht wert.

Verpass ich dadurch was?

NÖ!

Mir gehts wunderbar, und es gibt eh mehr alte Spiele die super geil sind, als alles andere. Hab neulich erst MayPayne1&2 gezockt. War MEGA geil. Da brauch ich keinen dritten Teil, um Spaß zu haben...

Von mir aus können die an ihrem DRM Mist zugrunde gehen. Mich juckts nicht. Es wird immer Leute geben, die in die frei gewordene Lücke springen....

Und ganz im Ernst? Mit jedem Spiel, auf das ich bewusst verzichte, gehts mir besser, weil ich mich entspannt zurücklehne und mich 1. übers gesparte Geld freu und 2. mich über den Ärger wegen schlechten ports und wenig Spielzeit, DRM-Problemen und und und schief lach, und jedes mal aufs neue darüber freu, dass die z.B. wegen Ubischrott servern, die offline sind nicht zocken kann, und ich an den SChrank geh und nen alten Game raus kruschteln und ne Menge Spaß hab.


----------



## Brez$$z (6. November 2012)

erstens ist das ganze vom Thema abgedriftet... 
gibt schon genug "ich hasse alles was mich ausspioniert" Threads

zweitens, dir gehts besser und du lehnst dich zurück und entspannst??? genau deswegen schreibst du so sachen wie "KEINE SAU" und "DRM DRECK"
in Threads wo du eh keine lust drauf hast ?? sehr sehr entspannend, muss ich schon sagen! 
wie ich schon vorher sagte, zieh dein Netzwerkstecker... google, windoof alles Spioniert dich wenn es so genau nimmst

zum Thema, ich finds echt eine gute sache das man ein 10 Jahre altes Spiel als Freeware freigibt. Finaziell gesehn bringt EA u. Dice das 
Spiel nichts mehr. Aber so können sie das Spiel noch als Marketing verwenden und jeder (okay okay der entspannte Skysnake nicht) findet es klasse!


----------



## Festplatte (6. November 2012)

KastenBier schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind lediglich ein paar Wichtigtuer, die sich selbst zu ernst nehmen. Origin spioniert niemanden aus, und hat auch nie jemanden ausspioniert. Das geht nur nicht in die Köpfe einiger Leute rein.



 Darum gehts mir auch garnicht. Origin (EA) hat alle meine Keys gesperrt, auch NFS HP, Sims  3 und Mass Effect 3. Und der Support sagt nur, wenn ich Hacke bin ich selber schuld!  Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben gehackt!  Origin ist so ein Dreck! Gegen Steam hab ich ja auch nichts, ich finde es sogar sehr geil und praktisch, aber wenn Origin mir grundlos alle Spiele sperrt, die ich legal bei MM gekauft habe, dann hole ich mir keine Spiele mehr bei Origin und selbst wenn die kostenlos sind!


----------



## BikeRider (6. November 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Aktion von EA gut...
> 
> Aber da ich jede Art von DRM ablehne, auch Steam, Origin, und was da noch kommen mag, werde ich es natürlich nicht installieren.


 Sehe ich auch so

Ich habe schon Steam und GfWL.
Da haue ich nicht noch einen dritten auf meinen Rechner


----------



## Brez$$z (6. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir auch garnicht. Origin (EA) hat alle meine Keys gesperrt, auch NFS HP, Sims  3 und Mass Effect 3. Und der Support sagt nur, wenn ich Hacke bin ich selber schuld!  Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben gehackt!  Origin ist so ein Dreck! Gegen Steam hab ich ja auch nichts, ich finde es sogar sehr geil und praktisch, aber wenn Origin mir grundlos alle Spiele sperrt, die ich legal bei MM gekauft habe, dann hole ich mir keine Spiele mehr bei Origin und selbst wenn die kostenlos sind!


 
Ja gut, aber ich sage das ist ein Einzelschicksal, bzw hab ich ähnliches noch nicht gehört. Klar ist das extrem mies und ich versteh dich voll und ganz 
aber das kann dir auch bei Steam oder wo anders passieren. (ich glaub bei Steam darf man dann nur nicht mehr auf VAC servern spielen, aber grundesetzlich schon noch)


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir auch garnicht. Origin (EA) hat alle meine Keys gesperrt, auch NFS HP, Sims 3 und Mass Effect 3. Und der Support sagt nur, wenn ich Hacke bin ich selber schuld!  Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben gehackt!  Origin ist so ein Dreck! Gegen Steam hab ich ja auch nichts, ich finde es sogar sehr geil und praktisch, aber wenn Origin mir grundlos alle Spiele sperrt, die ich legal bei MM gekauft habe, dann hole ich mir keine Spiele mehr bei Origin und selbst wenn die kostenlos sind!


Ja aber das System Origin kann doch nichts dafür, wenn EA bzw. Dice Mitarbeiter deine Keys sperren? Des Weiteren kann dir das überall passieren vor allem auch bei Steam. Bemühe mal google, dort wirst du sehr viele ähnliche Beiträge finden.

MfG


----------



## Late (7. November 2012)

Leider hab ich Battlefield 3 und damit alle Origin Games auf der SSD, da mach ich nicht einfach mal zum probieren Platz für Battlefield 1942


----------



## kühlprofi (7. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Darum gehts mir auch garnicht. Origin (EA) hat alle meine Keys gesperrt, auch NFS HP, Sims 3 und Mass Effect 3. Und der Support sagt nur, wenn ich Hacke bin ich selber schuld!  Ich hab noch nie in meinem Leben gehackt!  Origin ist so ein Dreck! Gegen Steam hab ich ja auch nichts, ich finde es sogar sehr geil und praktisch, aber wenn Origin mir grundlos alle Spiele sperrt, die ich legal bei MM gekauft habe, dann hole ich mir keine Spiele mehr bei Origin und selbst wenn die kostenlos sind!


 
Irgendwie ziemlich schräg. Einfach so per Zufall wirst du doch nicht gesperrt. -.-




Late schrieb:


> Leider hab ich Battlefield 3 und damit alle Origin Games auf der SSD, da mach ich nicht einfach mal zum probieren Platz für Battlefield 1942



Wieso?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (7. November 2012)

Late schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hab ich Battlefield 3 und damit alle Origin Games auf der SSD, da mach ich nicht einfach mal zum probieren Platz für Battlefield 1942



Du kannst den installationspfad auch ändern, vorhandene Spile werden nicht verschoben !


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. November 2012)

Es ist wirklich schön, wenn man sich alle Beiträge durchliest und wenn man genau hinschaut und aufmerksam liest, dann findet man sogar Kommentare zum eigentlichen Thema 

3/4 zerreissen sich den Mund wegen Origin, Steam und ihrer Privatsphäre..... Aber um das gehts doch gar nicht 
Und jetzt, da ich diese Zeile geschrieben habe, falle ich auch noch in das Muster (zum Teil) der Leute, die Origin oder Steam zum Thema machen. Schande über mein Haupt 

Wie wärs wenn wir uns über die Preise bei einem großen Fast Food Anbieter mit dem goldenen M beschweren.... Frechheit diese Preiserhöhung oder ...... Ach sorry, tut ja auch nichts zur Sache  Hauptsache was geschrieben


----------



## paco.g (7. November 2012)

Dann komme ich mal auf das eigentliche Thema des Thread zurück. Das Spiel war damals der absolute Knaller, habe es mit meinem Bruder zusammen super gerne gezockt....ach waren das schöne Zeiten bei uns im Keller  

Wenn ich es schaffe dann wirds heute abend mal gesaugt und gucken, ob es läuft. Das Ändern der Auflösung auf Widescreen muss etwas problematisch sein, aber wird schon. Ach und ich brauch meinen alten Joystick wieder, dann geht es richtig ab mit dem Fliegen


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. November 2012)

Ich bin eigentlich erst mit BF2 ins Online zocken eingestiegen, dann BC2, jetzt BF3, alles mehrere hundert Stunden lang. Dann habe ich mir nach BF2 auch 1942 gekauft, aber es nie online gezockt und ich glaube, jetzt wirds wohl endlich so weit sein 
Achja, wo wir grad bei dem Scenario sind, schade dass BF1943 nie für den PC gekommen ist


----------



## paco.g (7. November 2012)

Das stimmt, habe mich tierisch auf BF1943 gefreut und dann kurz vor Release die Absage. Was schön wäre, wäre wenn EA BF1942 einfach mit der Grafik von BF3 neu rausbringen würde. Langsam wird es mal wieder Zeit für einen WW2 Shooter.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (7. November 2012)

Ganz genau  Auch interessant fände ich ein Komplett eingenständiges BF im Vietnam-Setting, wie das BC2 Addon, nur eben als Komplettes Spiel  
Mit dem Setting "Future" wie 2143 könnte ich jetzt speziell nichts mehr anfangen, hat mir nicht so sehr gefallen, obwohl viele User gesagt haben, es wäre eines, wenn nicht das beste BF


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. November 2012)

Ich finds klasse von EA und werde es laden wenn ich wieder daheim bin


----------

